# Fish from today



## blue dolphin

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Misdirection

Nice job!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## erie dipper

Nice job Gary and Nicholas!! Cant wait to get out!


----------



## fishtician

blue dolphin said:


> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Im working, and those pics ain't helping pass the time.......Nice going.....:T


----------



## Certified106

Very nice!


----------



## Snook

WTG guys ... Nice catch! Looks like happy cleaning for a change


----------



## POPEYE68

Great looking fish ,way to hang 'em up


----------



## Ruger223

Wow that's some feeesh!


----------



## Queen Bee

nice fish gary and nick,,,,,that new boat looks good too!!


----------



## rangerpig250

Awsome day, thanks for the help !


----------



## MoreBass

Nice haul! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## pendragun1

lot of eggs never gonna get a chance. didnt catch any males?


----------



## ErieRider

pendragun1 said:


> lot of eggs never gonna get a chance. didnt catch any males?


Please let's not start that debate after only the first day of fishing.
What law implemented by odnr did anyone break?? 
Tired of the same ole comment on the spawn year after year.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dixie Chicken

ErieRider said:


> Please let's not start that debate after only the first day of fishing.
> What law implemented by odnr did anyone break??
> Tired of the same ole comment on the spawn year after year.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


X's 2 Jeeze

DC


----------



## blue dolphin

Thank you guys we did catch two females that were spawned out I throw so many fish back during tourney practice and derby fishing you have no idea .

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chardoncrestliner

Gary, who did the graphics on your boat? And, if it wasn't stock, how long did it take them to do it?

I'd like to get some work done on my boat.


----------



## blue dolphin

Starcraft has a place Indiana that does it at factory 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jay2k

pendragun1 said:


> lot of eggs never gonna get a chance. didnt catch any males?


I love it. Should be a slot or something. One fish over 28 inches the same time the limit is set at 4. They'll feel bad cleaning those fish stuffed with eggs.


----------



## nschap

i also believe that they're should be a slot limit.but until their is not ,CATCH ALL YOU CAN , AND KEEP ALL THAT YOU ARE ALLOWED.


----------



## fishyscience

I have heard this debate for the entire 32 years of my professional career as a Sea Grant Specialist. PLEASE take a little bit of time to READ ABOUT AND LEARN some basic fisheries biology regarding Lake Erie walleye and spawning. for some good discussion, AND FACTUAL ANSWERS on this topic, please visit the Ohio Sea Grant Discussion Board at-----http://ohioseagrant.osu.edu/discuss/) and simply type in the search box 'Walleye Spawning'. If that doesn't do it, then simply post your question on the board for factual answers.
This issue has been raised for YEARS-----many discussions on this debate/topic can easily be viewed and read here. 
Just a point to ponder for you----just WHEN is the right time to be allowed to take a female walleye? June? August? October? January? April? All of the above? Yes. All of the above. After a female spawns, she is no less a female then as she was prior to spawning. She still has eggs beginning to develop, although very small (microscopic) for the next year. Ever taken a female in October or November? Notice the eggs in her when you cleaned her? Was it OK to take her then but not now? 
Also, just another point to ponder-----one of the BEST hatches we had in the past decade was the 2003 year class. Compare that to the 2002 and 2004 year classes. Now think about the stock of mature walleye for those three years. With the stocks being basically the same, WHY was '02 and '04 not so great, but '03 almost off the charts? Mother Nature. She determines the SUCCESS of a year class and the spawning event. Certainly, if Lake Erie's walleye stocks were to take a DRASTIC nose-dive, then then committee that sets regulations and bag limits may start to think about protecting gravid (the means full of eggs) females in the spring to allow them the opportunity to spawn. That has NEVER been the case on Lake Erie, and most likely never will.

SO----------take the opportunity to enjoy the spring angling season----be it on the open waters or rivers.



pendragun1 said:


> lot of eggs never gonna get a chance. didnt catch any males?


----------



## sylvan 17

jay2k said:


> I love it. Should be a slot or something. One fish over 28 inches the same time the limit is set at 4. They'll feel bad cleaning those fish stuffed with eggs.


 Keep your negative thoughts to yourself. The ice fisherman slammed those same fish all season and nobody seemed to care. The first day someone boats one,the fun begins. Those fish get put in coolers all summer and fall. Whats the big deal about it? The state lets the angler keep 4 per day if they want too.


----------



## blue dolphin

fishyscience said:


> I have heard this debate for the entire 32 years of my professional career as a Sea Grant Specialist. PLEASE take a little bit of time to READ ABOUT AND LEARN some basic fisheries biology regarding Lake Erie walleye and spawning. for some good discussion, AND FACTUAL ANSWERS on this topic, please visit the Ohio Sea Grant Discussion Board at-----http://ohioseagrant.osu.edu/discuss/) and simply type in the search box 'Walleye Spawning'. If that doesn't do it, then simply post your question on the board for factual answers.
> This issue has been raised for YEARS-----many discussions on this debate/topic can easily be viewed and read here.
> Just a point to ponder for you----just WHEN is the right time to be allowed to take a female walleye? June? August? October? January? April? All of the above? Yes. All of the above. After a female spawns, she is no less a female then as she was prior to spawning. She still has eggs beginning to develop, although very small (microscopic) for the next year. Ever taken a female in October or November? Notice the eggs in her when you cleaned her? Was it OK to take her then but not now?
> Also, just another point to ponder-----one of the BEST hatches we had in the past decade was the 2003 year class. Compare that to the 2002 and 2004 year classes. Now think about the stock of mature walleye for those three years. With the stocks being basically the same, WHY was '02 and '04 not so great, but '03 almost off the charts? Mother Nature. She determines the SUCCESS of a year class and the spawning event. Certainly, if Lake Erie's walleye stocks were to take a DRASTIC nose-dive, then then committee that sets regulations and bag limits may start to think about protecting gravid (the means full of eggs) females in the spring to allow them the opportunity to spawn. That has NEVER been the case on Lake Erie, and most likely never will.
> 
> SO----------take the opportunity to enjoy the spring angling season----be it on the open waters or rivers.


Thank you Travis

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## perfcetion

I did have one or 2 males in the 7 that I just cleaned earlier from yesterday's trolling adventure.. PRetty sure Blue Dolphin was out in the same area in the afternoon by F can..


----------



## jay2k

sylvan 17 said:


> Keep your negative thoughts to yourself. The ice fisherman slammed those same fish all season and nobody seemed to care. The first day someone boats one,the fun begins. Those fish get put in coolers all summer and fall. Whats the big deal about it? The state lets the angler keep 4 per day if they want too.


No thanks. I'll post my "negitive" comments all I want. Should be a slot at the very least during the spawn. Why do they lower the limit during this period? Save a few females? Why is the bass fishery closed during the spawn? HELLO! Too protect the species. Don't get me started on ice fishing dude. We released A LOT of egg laden females this winter. And not because we had limits either. Your right on one thing. Too many were takin out this winter. Everybody's brothers cousins neighbor got out this winter and kept every "trophy" that came through the hole. Just think about how this already great fishery could be if small improvements were made during the spawn period.


----------



## fishforfun

Nice catch congrats dnt worry what others say . I have been to your seminars and you guys are top notch. I agree with the last post they have been catching females through the ice all year and that was ok. So on another note what size shimano reels do you use for trolling. I was going to buy some for trolling. ?.......


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah, I feel bad cleaning those hens with eggs. I mean, really, I feel bad if I forget my electric knife, and have to use my manual knife. Dice them up


----------



## loomis82

What happens to females hooked deeply? ? Let go and die wastefully. .. I wouldn't worry about charter and private boats. Look towards Canadian netting. Keep your 4 whatever they may be male or female. Great job blue dolphin and others.


----------



## K gonefishin

jay2k said:


> No thanks. I'll post my "negitive" comments all I want. Should be a slot at the very least during the spawn. Why do they lower the limit during this period? Save a few females? Why is the bass fishery closed during the spawn? HELLO! Too protect the species. Don't get me started on ice fishing dude. We released A LOT of egg laden females this winter. And not because we had limits either. Your right on one thing. Too many were takin out this winter. Everybody's brothers cousins neighbor got out this winter and kept every "trophy" that came through the hole. Just think about how this already great fishery could be if small improvements were made during the spawn period.


Maybe because smallmouth are nest breeders and Goby attack the nest and walleye are broadcast spawners no nest. Sounds like you don't know anything and should let the fisheries experts keep doing their job. A female is a female in April or July once it's gone it's gone. I don't even know why I bother responding its like talking to a wall around here even with the fisheries guys chiming in the arm chair quarterbacks still know more. Hilarious


----------



## puge

jay2k said:


> No thanks. I'll post my "negitive" comments all I want. Should be a slot at the very least during the spawn. Why do they lower the limit during this period? Save a few females?


They do try and protect females. There is no fishing during dark on the rivers during the spawn when SCIENCE has determined most females take their turn to spawn.
I would say the drop from 6-4 is more a measure to protect the males. They are the ones that are stacked on the reefs or rivers for weeks waiting(=easy pickings). The females come in spawn and leave in a matter of hours.
And like every species of animal the older they get the less viable they are at reproduction, those 30" fish are 10+ years old and definately not in their "prime" for reproduction.

ps. sorry your thread got hijacked gary


----------



## Ey3FrenZy

Lake Erie+walleyes= walleye capital of the world :B


----------



## SELL-FISH

I can hear the prision guard shining up the lock. Lol


----------



## gw2kpro

jay2k said:


> No thanks. I'll post my "negitive" comments all I want. Should be a slot at the very least during the spawn. Why do they lower the limit during this period? Save a few females? Why is the bass fishery closed during the spawn? HELLO! Too protect the species. Don't get me started on ice fishing dude. We released A LOT of egg laden females this winter. And not because we had limits either. Your right on one thing. Too many were takin out this winter. Everybody's brothers cousins neighbor got out this winter and kept every "trophy" that came through the hole. Just think about how this already great fishery could be if small improvements were made during the spawn period.


Just think how great the fishery would be if they closed it down all year. Then they'd all be protected. 

One question: what time of year is acceptable to take a female?


----------



## ndcocherl

And here we go again....every dang year...lol always have someone give their 2 cents on how spring fishing ruins the lake...blah blah blah lol


----------



## BrokenWing

ndcocherl said:


> And here we go again....every dang year...lol always have someone give their 2 cents on how spring fishing ruins the lake...blah blah blah lol


Likely someone that likes "eater size" walleye


----------



## rangerpig250

I don't know , im new at this walleye thing , but it would seem to me, based off of what I've been seeing, there is noooo shortage of walleye !!! And there has been no closed season , go catch fish and shut your pie hole !!


----------



## KPI

maybe the guy who hi jacked this thread sucks at fishing and can t catch a walleye just a thought!!!!!!like others said why can you take these females in july I mean come on man!!!!!!! still taking them out of the lake. nice fish Gary! KPI


----------



## hiddenlake

Fish On


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dtpdvm

BD spends a LOT of time on and off the water promoting the products and techniques that aim to catch the species that support his lifestyle. He IS a charter and has a job and reputation as such to maintain. If there was any proof that something he/we were doing was depleting the population, you can bet he wouldnt be doing it. Rod and line wont deplete this system, at least not by taking a couple handfulls of unspawned females a day per boat. What has destroyed almost every fishery that has experienced collapse? Commercial fishing with inadequate research and regulation. A slot limit is a great thought/concept; but walleye arent bass, arent perch, arent salmon, arent muskie. Sure, slipping fat sows back through the ice or off the side of your boat or back into the river is a great practice to hopefully cancel out the ones that someone has dragged in by the pectoral fins or ******* and kept. BUT, a legal fish caught legally is a fish kept legally. People are entitled to opinions but just because I have an opinion on space travel doesnt mean I am in my place to criticize those who make their life doing such things. Question them? Sure. But "Would putting a spawn slot limit on walleyes help their breeding efficiency/survival" comes off a lot different than the passive aggressive "lots of unspawned eggs there". Don't try to "educate" a man that spends 100+ days on the water or fisheries biologists; they're pretty good at what they do. Speaking of that Gary... what were the EXACT coordinates where you took your first and last fish?


----------



## tcbowfishing

Never fails! The first butt hurt guy on the forum this year....to anybody who is worried about the fish population don't worry about what you can see in pictures because our real problems lie beneath the waters surface I.E tht lovely invasive species called the zebra mussel causes far more damage to fish populations and water fowl than any fisherman or hunter so carry on with your worthless complaining....nice fish guys!!


----------



## edtaylor

If you could see how many fish are actually in the water nobody would be complaining. It would take a whole lot of people keeping every fish they caught to deplete the fish to an endangered level. So I say until there is factual proof that the fish supply is dropping the keep all you're allowed.


----------



## joekacz

WOW!!!You just destroyed our quota and spawn for the year or longer!(LOL,LOL,LOL!)The spawn in free egg laying fish is not about how many females are out there but whether the conditions during that period all the way thru the hatch is what really determines how many walleye are out there.Just go back into the records of good and bad hatches and it will become obvious.I'ts too bad that ,even though we're all entitled to our opinions,we would put that same effort to somehow curtail the netting north of the border.You can believe this that if it was all about having a closed season the ODNR wouldn't hesitate and put signs up at every access"WALLEYE FISHING CLOSED".Gary I don't know you very well but going to one of your seminars(Samosky's),it shows that you and your son are GREAT promoters of walleye fishing in Lake Erie and you want everyone to enjoy this resource we all have.Negative comments will always be part of success.Keep up the great work! P.S. make sure you always calibrate your reels(Samosky's Seminar) LOL


----------



## pistol

The Law is The Law and as long as you follow it thats all that matters. If you want to keep females that is your choice and its perfectly legal. If you want to release them thats perfectly legal and you choice too. I really dont see whats so hard to understand here. Last time I checked we live in a free country where we are free to make choices. Make a choice that you are happy with and dont worry about choices others make because theres nothing you can do about theirs anyway. What is so hard about this???? Let the people that are qualified to make the limits do their job and then just abide by the laws.....hardly rocket science.


----------



## Filet-O-Fish

Pretty good start to a day!


----------



## EnonEye

N-I-C-E EYES!!! YUMmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## tomb

Nice catch Gary!


----------



## mkalink

This my opinion and my opinion only but I don't keep any walleye under 18". Here is my reasoning. It takes 4 to 5 years for a walleye to reach this age this is also the age they reach maturity. So I figure an 18" fish whether male or female has participated in at least one spring spawn and has done their part to carry on with the species. Another thing I got from a seminar in which a odnr biologist spoke. Fishermen in the western basin remove only 100,000 walleyes during the pre-spawn and spawn out of the rivers and reefs. Really has zero affect on the population. If it did they would stop it. I really don't think it is any different taking them in July as in march or April. By the way those are some nice fish you got there Gary. I agree with KPI, most of the negativity here comes from jealously and poor fishing skills.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelneyes2

If the people who hijack these threads actually had an education beyond being able to walk into a store and buy fishing tackle then maybe we'd be having useful discussions. If you really want to help the lake and are concerned about our fishing, quit dumping lawn fertilizer and pesticides to keep your lawn as green as your neighbor's and then talk to your neighbor about it too! 
Or as has been already posted, take some time and read the peer reviewed scientific papers that are published regarding the actual SCIENCE of fisheries management. 
If you need help translating them into something you can actually understand go to a DNR or other seminar, there is plenty of truthful information out there and you can actually learn something, rather than propagating bs. Better yet, go study the NFL draft so you can tell everyone what the stupid Brown's need to do since you are obviously more qualified than someone who's resume and work got them the job. 
Rant over....
Nice fish Gary, guess Lake Erie keeps doing her thing regardless of the winter. Curious as to water temp, slightly warmer than the surrounding where you got them?
Bet you and Nick were so anxious for a good eye fix that you were simulating in the garage on the trailer Don't worry, it's normal behavior!


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Tree huggers shouldn't hunt or fish! Nuff said...

Nice catch Gary....enjoy them!


----------



## always fighting

Wow that got ugly quick!! Great job Zart team!! Great fish!!


----------



## jimbobber

Not to change the subject but . Gary what was the choice of weapon . etc etc . 

thanx jim:G


----------



## WaypointEyes

:T I'am laughing at all this blaaah blaah blaaah, Gary's out fishing! Some nice fish fellas! :T


----------



## blue dolphin

Hey guys I want to thank all you for the nice words you guys rock. The water temp was between 34 and 37 and husky ruled the day only one on a rr. 
I know everyone is entitled to there opinion but to the guys that came on this thread just to hijack are thread just to give that opinion imo is a tad high schoolish. 
If you feel that strongly about it start your own thread and let her rip .Fish strong guys thanks again

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## LenB

anyone try jigging yet ?


----------



## WalleyeFreak

I'm with steelineyes and mkalink on this one. "There's a fine line between fishing and standing on the shore like an idiot." The ones who criticize others for legal actions are are the who can't do what some of us can. Nice Fish Gary!


----------



## wakina

First I would like to say those are some nice fish! Congrats Gary and Nick. 

It is my feeling that if you do not like the regulations as written then those who are opposed to them should direct their attention at those who set the regulations rather than those who abide by them. 

To all of those who believe the regulations are bad as written, they should petition the ODNR to get them changed, and along with the petition they should also submit all factual findings and scientific evidence that would support the petition as written and how those findings were arrived at.

I am sure most of the members here would follow any changes made to the regulations by the ODNR just as they follow the current regulations.

An opinion is only helpful and useful if expressed in the proper place at the proper time. To do otherwise is just preaching to the choir.


----------



## rangerpig250

wakina said:


> First I would like to say those are some nice fish! Congrats Gary and Nick.
> 
> It is my feeling that if you do not like the regulations as written then those who are opposed to them should direct their attention at those who set the regulations rather than those who abide by them.
> 
> To all of those who believe the regulations are bad as written, they should petition the ODNR to get them changed, and along with the petition they should also submit all factual findings and scientific evidence that would support the petition as written and how those findings were arrived at.
> 
> I am sure most of the members here would follow any changes made to the regulations by the ODNR just as they follow the current regulations.
> 
> An opinion is only helpful and useful if expressed in the proper place at the proper time. To do otherwise is just preaching to the choir.


+1 !!!! Well said


----------



## jimski2

The greatest threat to our walleye fishing are the unharvested perch, white perch, white bass, smelt and other predators of the fry and fingerlings of the walleye hatch. They feed on anything they can catch all year long, no seasons or limits. You can help by taking your share of them along with your walleyes.


----------



## Bonezee

Some big belly eyes right there! Nice Job!


----------



## Slatebar

mkalink said:


> By the way those are some nice fish you got there Gary. I agree with KPI, most of the negativity here comes from jealously and poor fishing skills.
> 
> 
> [/URL]


+1 , Well said


----------



## StarkFisherman

Some folks just need something to B**ch about... If it's not the fish, it'll be something else...


----------



## B Thomas

jay2k said:


> No thanks. I'll post my "negitive" comments all I want. Should be a slot at the very least during the spawn. Why do they lower the limit during this period? Save a few females? Why is the bass fishery closed during the spawn? HELLO! Too protect the species. Don't get me started on ice fishing dude. We released A LOT of egg laden females this winter. And not because we had limits either. Your right on one thing. Too many were takin out this winter. Everybody's brothers cousins neighbor got out this winter and kept every "trophy" that came through the hole. Just think about how this already great fishery could be if small improvements were made during the spawn period.


I knew it was only a matter of time before the amateur ODNR experts showed up. In the MEGA hatch of 2003 there wasnt 200million females in the lake...matter of fact it was doom and gloom that year but then viola! The lake has been what it has walleye wise since before I was a kid.

So everyone that thinks you should release all the egg laden females....Do you release those fish from May on? Pretty much the majority of those Central Basin fish are females...I guarantee you dont throw them back in the summer. But also, it takes two to tango...those of us that are parents, realize that it takes a male to fertalize the eggs. Its proven there are plenty of egg layers and its not the lack of them that has been the reason for poor hatches. If the number of females was the lone factor to a banner hatch then between 2005-2010 when there were 40million fish in the Lake there would have been explosions of fish each year. Good job Gary and Crew and screw the non fishing critics that have become pros since the 2003 megahatch when a trained monkey could have caught fish.


----------



## chevyjay

jimski, you left out round gobies and zebra mussels.


----------



## Snyd

Fish titian, cograts on the catch - looks like it's going to be a good fish fry. I used to head up to the maumee during the run but haven't been up there for a few years. Now that my son is a little older we might have to make the trip next year.


----------



## Shad Rap

pendragun1 said:


> lot of eggs never gonna get a chance. didnt catch any males?


This is really a retarded perception...they are the same fish you catch any other time of the year...whats the difference in keeping that same fish when it isn't full of eggs?..full of eggs or not its the same fish...why is it so hard to understand?..nice rack of fish you have there blue dolphin.


----------



## viper1

As always Blue dolphin. Some real hogs. But dont mind the rift raft as said usually some one who fishes and don't catch much. So they think the fish are all gone. I use to worry about it too when younger and stupid! But Like said the high number of walleye egg predators will do more damage in one season then all the sports fisher men can do in a life time!
Keep up the good work. Love the pics and reports.


----------



## Nelliboy2

Shad Rap said:


> This is really a retarded perception...they are the same fish you catch any other time of the year...whats the difference in keeping that same fish when it isn't full of eggs?..full of eggs or not its the same fish...why is it so hard to understand?..nice rack of fish you have there blue dolphin.


I normally don't comment on threads but I'll explain the argument to you. See it's not about the female, They could care less if you keep those 30" fish. However, much like the prolife argument that we all debate over it is about the 10k or more eggs the fish is carrying in the spring. Simply put, they will not even have the chance to survive. 

Now, that is the argument that these guys are discussing. As of now the state says that we aren't harming the fish population, so keep fishing. Side note, I'm a 100% against what they are doing north of the boarder.

Nice haul BTW.


----------

